# 2016 August



## JT (Apr 18, 2015)

Our goal is to stay in possibly Seattle vancouver and or Victoria. We trade though II. Does anyone have suggestions on where to stay and time needed in each city. We will have 2 weeks and our own car. Thx!


----------



## BevL (Apr 18, 2015)

Personally, I'd do a day or two in Seattle, balance of the week in Vancouver and a week on Vancouver Island.

Seattle has Pikes Market, the downtown area, and so on.

I personally think there's more interesting things to do in Vancouver.  Stanley Park, take a day trip to Whistler if you've not been - beautiful scenery.  Sounds like you're looking for a more urban experience, otherwise I'd suggest skipping Seattle, split your time between Vancouver, Whistler and Victoria.  Your dollar will usually get you further up here.

Victoria is a lovely city and lots of doable daytrips around Vancouver Island.  Different vibe there, it's a city but the most popular bumper sticker there is "Slow down, you're not on the Mainland."  Do a trip up to Parksville and such.  Could do a trip to Tofino, although you'd want to overnight there, it's too far for a one day there and back, IMO.


There are very few timeshare options in any of those cities.  Worldmark I believe has some inventory in all three, but that doesn't work for you.  It may come down to putting your search requests in - make sure you do ongoing as I doubt you will ever see anything line for summer - and see what hits.

Bev


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 19, 2015)

Easiest way would be a grouped reservation with a worldmark owner. Fees are reasonable, you can pick the size of room you want, stay in as many of the the locations as you want and the only extra fees are the housekeeping tokens. The only locations they don't have in Tofino. 

Good luck
Joan


----------

